# Doomsday Preppers National Geographic



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Feb 7th 2012. New season, new preppers, although the guy in AZ with the talipa pond is still going to be on it. Hope he has some new stuff to show. If you missed the first season, you can watch it on national geo or youtube of course. I'm interested in seeing the "hillbilly prepper" guy. He's all over youtube.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

they just asked that guy Hank from my channel to be on a reality series where they have a bunch of guys try living off grid in a retreat.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

i would totally love to try that out man! If they need volunteers with little experience let me know!!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, you got to be careful because I have seen some post where people say they are from this or that show and they are bogus. They try to collect information about that person etc. I'm sure when this board gets a little bigger that we'll start seeing that type of activity on here.


----------

